# Does this sound fine to use?



## Draston (Jun 16, 2007)

I am current using Fox farms grow big and tiger bloom and big bloom on my plants and i'm in flowering and just using tiger bloom and big bloom (2-8-4 and (.1-.3-.7) and I was wondering if its also ok to mix some fish fertilizer I bought from wal mart with this stuff in a gallon of water. The fish fertilizer is (5-1-1).

I'm current adding 2 table spoons of tiger bloom (2-8-4) and 1 table spoon of Big bloom (.1-.3-.7) to a gallon of water. The bottle says to mix 1 tablespoon with a quart of water so would it be safe to add 4 to the gallon or is that overdoing it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Draston,
  Long time ago I bought some liquid fish emulsion thinking that yeah, my plants would love it. I was doing a hothouse, and growing orchids and african Violets, and ferns. I burned the snot outa my plants, and that was half the amount that the directions called for. Just wanted to give you a heads up on that fish stuff, I think maybe it's too good, always thought that bat guano would be the hardest on plants, but fish ? whewwwww
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Draston (Jun 17, 2007)

ok thanks for the heads up. I'll just do a 1/4th of what the bottle says for then... I'll report back as to what happens...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a pic of the stuff I got loooong ago and for my plants I use 1 tbsn per gal. of water. The bone meal is the wierdest stuff ever, and has anyone ever succesfully used roottone for cloning ???
Sh100047a.jpgSh100048a.jpgSh100049a.jpg
I use the bonemeal for phosphorous, and the emulsion is a 5-1-1 plus a few (19) other goodies in it, and the osmocote after the kickstart with the emulsion.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Draston (Jun 17, 2007)

I've watered my plant with the fish stuff twice now and it seems to like it fine. I think next watering I'm going to mix up the full dosage see if it likes that, if it doesn't, i'll back it down.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah Draston,
    Sounds real good to me. I do know that feeding and light, and moisture are every thing so there it is. Yeppers if baby is hungry, then feed time.
can't wait for some pics my man. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> has anyone ever successfully used roottone for cloning ??


Yes, I have. It works very well. I quit using it and started using a hydroponic specific liquid cloning hormone and a liquid anti-bacterial that is also made for hydro.

The cost is negligible and I think rootone is kind of generic. I'm not sure if rootone has any anti-bacterial properties either. That's important with cloning in an aeroponic cloner like what I use.

My advice would be to use the rootone for your veggies and get some hydro specific stuff to use just to play it safe.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 17, 2007)

ive used rootone many times as well... it works fine.. but you gotta remember to tap the clone a few times. .because too much root powder isnt good.. i find it make them rot a bit easier...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 17, 2007)

Draston.. there is no need for a high nitrogen fertilizer in flower. 

The big bloom and tiger bloom is all you need..

KISS man.. keep is simple and your plants will thank you .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^What he said.


----------



## Draston (Jun 19, 2007)

hmmm yes. I have now been watering with the fish stuff full strength for like 2 days and I'm already through a half of a gallon of mixed water I made a couple of days ago. My next gallon of water I have to mix up I'm going to leave the fish stuff out.


----------

